# NEED OPINIONS: Lightflow



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I used lightflow when I first got my Nexus and absolutely loved it. It worked pretty good but I seemed to notice a decrease in battery life and from what I read online I wasn't the only one. That was when I was stock... Since then I have rooted and have been messing around with different kernels on the CNA ROM trying to find one that works best for me.

What has everyone's experience been lately with lightflow? I would love to use it again because I really liked the functionality but i'm trying to narrow down a few potential issues with my battery life already and don't want to throw another variable into the mix quite yet.

I know that lightflow is currently having issues on the latest CNA with lockscreen stuff but I am running 1.1.1 so that won't be a problem (and I use the normal lock screen anyways).

So what does everyone think? Thanks!


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm on the revolution HD from with whatever kernal comes with that and my light flow has been fine! I go all day on 3G and always connected to wifi just fine, good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I used to use Lightflow, but stopped because it was drinking battery juice like crazy. It doesn't matter what ROM/Kernel combo I use.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I love lightflow and it works just fine for me. Are you sure it isn't something else consuming your battery and you're mistakenly attributing it to lightflow?


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

esoomenona said:


> I love lightflow and it works just fine for me. Are you sure it isn't something else consuming your battery and you're mistakenly attributing it to lightflow?


I echo your statement. Had no issues with Lightflow affecting my battery.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

honestly, havent tried anything without it. im back at school in a strong 4g area now. my battery lasted from around 5pm yesterday till 2pm today. from 12-5 it was only used as an alarm (in other words, i was on facebook and everything else)

ive accepted weaker battery life with this phone. it happens. whatever. im at school, always keep my usb cable with me.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

For me it is a battery drain preventing my phone from sleeping

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm stock and use lightflow.

I haven't noticed any battery difference before or after lightflow.

Only issue I have is if I get a notification, see the light, remove the notification from the bar (but don't actually open the corresponding app to view it in whole), the light still remains.

I feel that if I removed it from my notification bar it should not show the light either. Regardless if I've actually gone into messenger/gmail/etc and read it.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I'm stock and use lightflow.
> 
> I haven't noticed any battery difference before or after lightflow.
> 
> ...


You can change that in the notifications. There are three options per notification: open the app, drop down notification, and something else. I like the opening app to remove the notification except for Chrome 2 Phone, so I changed that one to notification drop down.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> You can change that in the notifications. There are three options per notification: open the app, drop down notification, and something else. I like the opening app to remove the notification except for Chrome 2 Phone, so I changed that one to notification drop down.


LOL thank you! I didn't even notice that. Ugh, I should spend more time playing with settings in new apps.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with battery life while using lightflow. Usually I don't go too long without clearing a notification, but every now and then I'll get emails overnight that last until I wake up, and still no more drain than usual (about 1.5-2% per hour with screen off). Using CNA 1.1.1 with the included kernel.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

no problems with lightflow

got 18 hours yesterday on extednded with about 2 hours screen on time
4g/wifi on, axiom 2.4 with imo's latest exp kernel

gets me through the day, but I usually have the stock battery with me just in case...


----------

